# wanted: ford plow truck



## JDFireFord64 (Sep 7, 2008)

need a truck for this season and im getting desperate...is anyone selling a ford with an 8' plow in decent shape for under 10k in the northeast? let me know :salute:


----------



## Neil64 (Feb 11, 2006)

*95 f250*

I have a 95 F250 XL Heavy Duty (HD Cooling, Towing, Oil cooler), 90K, 5.8, A/T, A/C, 8' Standard Cab. The truck has a Meyer EZ Classic E60, ST-7.5. The brackets and wiring for a spreader seem to be intact. New ball joints, brakes including master cylinder, 2 front BF Goodrich A/Ts. The body is in good shape and under carriage has usual plow/salt truck rust - brake lines, etc. It has an exhaust leak and I believe one of the gas tanks needs replacing. If you are willing to deal with the rusted brake and fuel lines that may need to replaced in the near future, it is a solid truck.

I kills me to drive a standard cab truck as I need more leg room so I am selling this. I plan on removing the plow and putting it on my 00 F250 SC PSD next week unless someone makes me a reasonable offer for the entire package. The truck is normally in Maryland; 25 minutes east of Washington, DC, 10 minutes from FedEx Field. The truck has been taken to a shop for plow and wiring removal unless someone expresses interest in everything.

I know a replacement plow is $1000 - $1500 plus $700 for installation, hardware and wiring. I guess I'd be looking for $6500.00 for the package and about $4000 just for the truck but I am willing to entertain offers.

Neil

[email protected]


----------



## Neil64 (Feb 11, 2006)

*I forgot to mention....*

It is a 4x4 with manual locking hubs and manual transer case.


----------



## hummah2 (Dec 1, 2008)

Still looking for a truck I have a beautiful 94 F250 for sale, truck is a Reg Cab with 111,500 miles. Runs very strong looks great paint shine new tires and ALOT MORE!!!!

email me if interested

[email protected]

or call me 516 459 9112 and tell me your calling from plowsite.com about the truck


----------



## Landscapes8988 (Oct 17, 2008)

i have one http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=72177


----------



## JDWalkbehind (Oct 14, 2007)

what's wrong with the truck in you sig?


----------



## jerryleight (Dec 8, 2008)

I have a 1994 F 250 Got to Truck Trader.com to look at it 
J Dog 612-221-3606


----------



## JDFireFord64 (Sep 7, 2008)

id like to thank everyone for your responses however my boss has purchased a new f-350 dump with a 9'2" V blade and i will be driving the the old truck this winter so i am no longer in need of a truck ::salute::


----------

